# Shop manual



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have one that's for the Australian version but it's not that handy to be honest. I'll have to dig around for it. But in the mean time check out this thread and see if it helps. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/83-comg-discussion/12799-cruze-owners-maintenance-guide.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

itz sadistik said:


> i have one that's for the australian version but it's not that handy to be honest. I'll have to dig around for it. But in the mean time check out this thread and see if it helps. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/83-comg-discussion/12799-cruze-owners-maintenance-guide.html


diesel


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

i just ordered the shop manual yesterday and its supposed to be delivered today. Looks like its going to be a big manual as fedex has it weighing in at 24 lbs.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

cmsdock said:


> i just ordered the shop manual yesterday and its supposed to be delivered today. Looks like its going to be a big manual as fedex has it weighing in at 24 lbs.


Why can't they put it on a DVD? and lower the price.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> Why can't they put it on a DVD? and lower the price.


Because the dvd will get ripped and posted online for all to have for free.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

WI Diesel said:


> Does anyone now how to obtain a shop manual for the car? I already know it's available from Chevy for $200 but not going to pay that crazy price.


I just received the Cruze Diesel manual set from Helm. It's five volumes: Vol1=1132pgs; Vol2=1012pgs; Vol3=1362pgs; Vol4=1140pgs; Vol5=1146pgs. That's 5792 pages. I think it's a fair price.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hulkss said:


> I just received the Cruze Diesel manual set from Helm. It's five volumes: Vol1=1132pgs; Vol2=1012pgs; Vol3=1362pgs; Vol4=1140pgs; Vol5=1146pgs. That's 5792 pages. I think it's a fair price.


Agreed, I kinda wanted to see how "extensive" it was before forking up that kind of money. Like all the $500+ manuals for our heavy equipment it sounds like it covers every little nut and bolt...


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes get the Helm manual. I had them for my 2 past vehicles and worth the price IMO. They cover ever possible factory repair for your vehicle.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's the photo of the shop manual 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hulkss said:


> I just received the Cruze Diesel manual set from Helm. It's five volumes: Vol1=1132pgs; Vol2=1012pgs; Vol3=1362pgs; Vol4=1140pgs; Vol5=1146pgs. That's 5792 pages. I think it's a fair price.


I went on the helm site but do not see one specifically for the diesel. Is it all included in the "*2014 Chevy Cruze Service Manual Set"?*


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

diesel said:


> I went on the helm site but do not see one specifically for the diesel. Is it all included in the "*2014 Chevy Cruze Service Manual Set"?*


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ervice-manual-set-all-you-diys-out-there.html

Answered in a past post.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

hulkss said:


> I just received the Cruze Diesel manual set from Helm. It's five volumes: Vol1=1132pgs; Vol2=1012pgs; Vol3=1362pgs; Vol4=1140pgs; Vol5=1146pgs. That's 5792 pages. I think it's a fair price.


 
Cruze 1lt = 20,400 was my sticker and IMO I think evey manufacter should include the shop manual when you buy the car. They could put it on a usb stick that could be unlocked only with the key FOB or something. Why would anybody who doesn't own a cruze want a manual. 

They could have a separate program for independent shops but IMO it should be included when you buy the car. It proabaly is already included in the price.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

WI Diesel said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ervice-manual-set-all-you-diys-out-there.html
> 
> Answered in a past post.


Forgot about that one, thanks!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

It would be nice if they sold a downloadable version. I've found a few for other vehicles I've owned.


----------

